# HH and Linden



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

hey,

im all for things that i can try and try and work Two things that put me off. Harris harrison. I emailed this guy twice and never responded. Then I asked, is your name harris harrison? lol. He has the ONLY DP cure and its related in trauma for all of us. Then there was sam at the linden method. "Its 100 guaranteed to work, its science, so if you are human and got a computer, your good". Really? I asked the dude questions and get got agitated. I said what about personality etc, other factors, etc, why does this work for everyone? He said it does lol. So there you go. You know, if i recovered fully and even wanted to do this, I wouldn't say its 100 proof etc. I didn't have the same background, etc, and I know people live different lives,etc. So these people. One won't even disclsoe who he really is. Hey harris, if your reading this, part of being real in your LIVE PRODUCTIONS is saying who you are are jerk. And linden, no people are the same. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

*CLAPS LOUDLY* lol, sorry, but its all too true, i've tried to spread the word on that but some people in desperate times have tunnel vision, HH in particular is fraudulent, i've had no trauma the way he describes, yet here i am, on year 10 of DP. Where's your cure now HARRIS?


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah dude I agree with Jeff. I remember 2 summers back I was desperate as fuck and I paid like $350 for Ronnie Friedman's depersonalization recovery package and although it made sense, I'm still not better. It turned out for me I had major OCD going on and wasn't even fully aware because sometimes OCD seems rational, this was fuelling my DP, etc. I agree no people are the same, just because one thing worked for one person doesn't mean it will work for everyone. HH's trauma thing might apply to some, not all. And regarding Linden's IT 110% works -- no, no it doesn't. Google Linden's method, you'll get some good reviews for sure and others saying "well, I'm still messed up."


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Thing I find slightly annoying about HH is that, on his website he basically sells his program as if it is guaranteed to cure you. But then you buy it and in the first chapter of the program he basically says "this won't necessarily work for everyone, at worst you will see some improvements".


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

hey guys thanks for your feedback. @jeff, first, i love that quote at the botttom  Two, for me I kinda have that background what he's talking about. But i don't see how in a few video's and not processing stuff, how it can work anyways. I have written out my history etc, done this and that. I think when it comes to trauma, some kid on a video isn't going to help because its something that needs a safe place etc. As for Ronnie Freedman, I talked to her a few times before I was going to buy her program. I assumed she was a PHD in psychology. She's a dietician. She believes that diet is the main culprit to DP. When we cleared all that up it was fine. I think she is genuine and a nice woman. Let me make something clear. Any kid can go into archives and dig up old journals etc and present information. I think it really bad, even harmful, when you do this and are talking about life trauma's and some people have no way to process it or deal with it. Trauma therapy isn't a online thing. You need someone solid who knows the ropes etc. I think harris harrison should be banned from posting all that bullshit or at least not say this is the only cure etc. If he's a psychiatric person, or therapist and offers sessions etc, and has even a normal name not a youtube name, thats different. Anyways, cheers to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

as for linden, when i hear its full proof, i was always taught to run, and run fast. They have people there who know it all, and apparently like on person who responded here, do not take into other personality issues which might derail the full proof therapy, like ocd, etc. Sorry if this a old thing to you guys, its kinda new to me, so thanks for listening and your responses.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I tried the Linden method and it was awful. Two of the "pillars" are to stop talking about your condition and to stop seeing therapists. But it's like, if I can't at the very least confide in someone about what I'm going through then I can tell you that it's going to be a bust from the get-go. Needless to say, I got a refund.

Ultimately though I think it's just human nature to want to pay money and believe that we'll be fixed if we hand enough of it over. But these programs all rely on you doing everything yourself. There is no magic pill or system that is guaranteed to work. Sure, if you're strong and dedicated enough, they may be somewhat effective. But you simply can't expect a person to implement these kinds of systems when it's 3am and they're at home, freaking out, and can barely function enough to find their socks, let alone stop visiting practitioners and reaching out to others for support. It's easy to tell others what to do when you're operating from a calm, common sense perspective, but it's just not going to happen for those who are in such bad shape that they simply want to fall and be caught.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

well said man.


----------



## Grecian (Sep 3, 2015)

I have no affiliation to Harris Harrington whatsoever. I'm just a normal DP sufferer who has purchased and used his program. It is certainly not a cure all and any claims that he makes that it will cure anyone who adopts his methods is clearly false. BUT, a lot of what he talks about is valid and dare I say it in my opinion helpful. I'm not saying everyone go out and purchase the program but some people, including me, have and will get some benefit from it.

Just want to give a balanced opinion to any newbies out there as I feel like this thread is not.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nothing works for everyone. Anything which claims it does is probably going to cost more than it's worth.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2016)

Grecian2000 said:


> I have no affiliation to Harris Harrington whatsoever. I'm just a normal DP sufferer who has purchased and used his program. It is certainly not a cure all and any claims that he makes that it will cure anyone who adopts his methods is clearly false. BUT, a lot of what he talks about is valid and dare I say it in my opinion helpful. I'm not saying everyone go out and purchase the program but some people, including me, have and will get some benefit from it.
> 
> Just want to give a balanced opinion to any newbies out there as I feel like this thread is not.


I never said nor implied his material isn't valid or good. I have seen some of his video's and with someone with a background in psychology some are very good. What I am saying is online, if trauma is indeed the case, writing a journal about your life etc, you need someone there to sort it out with you. I mean this isn't CBT or Mindfullness where you can practice on your own. Number two, I might start to respect him a bit more if he replies to questions about the program, and even offers up what his real name is too? Part of being authentic and people taking you seriously is being genuine, and not answering questions like this forum and making up a fake name, I don't see any honor in that. Just my two cents.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't have a problem with him using a fake name if it is a fake name. I understand the need for anonymity on the internet. He may still have a difficult relationship with his family and not wanting them to be able to find out about this where he talks about really personal stuff in his video's.

And in his video's he talks in a pretty authentic way if you ask me and I think his information is really valuable. Also, he experienced DP himself. I would be less trustful of someone who didn't experience DP themselves and posted a 'healing program' online with their real name but without any video's or real life story about them (such as Dr Ronnie Freedman ) that I can hear firsthand out of their own mouth.


----------

